# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Problem: Air Jibe

## Unregistriert

hallo

ich be im moment an der air jibe.

ich spring ab, drck die nase ins wasser und dreh mich mit dem kopf nach hinten.
dann seh ich als letztes dass ich weit genug rotiert hab. fall dann aber irgendwie ins wasser und seh noch mein segel gerade in der luft stehen bevor es ins wasser fllt. danach lieg das segel in wasserstart position und das board mit der nase in wind.

knnt ihr euch irgendwie das ganze vorstellen? 
welchen knackpunkt muss ich aktiver ausfhren?^^

danke fr eure antworten
gru infesc

----------


## Unregistriert

Versuch mal, nachdem du rumgesprungen bist dich darau zu konzentrieren auf die Nose zu schauen. Dadurch bringst du mehhr Gewicht nach vorn und spitzelst nicht mit dem Heck ein. Hat mir persnlich sehr geholfen. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Unregistriert

Bei mir war heute die neue Surf im Briefkasten, die beschreiben dort die Air Jibe im Baukasten prinzip. Kann mir vorstellen, dass Dir das helfen wird.
Viel Erfolg,
Guido

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi

Wenn du wirklich weit genug rotierst, dann lehnst du dich wie schon angedeutet zuweit nach hinten... Du musst dich immer weit nach lehnen, damit das Board Rckwrts weitergleiten kann... Geh die Bewegungsablufe zuhause immer wieder durch dann schaffst du sie schon.


Wie genau fllst du denn hin? Es ist immer schwer zu beschreiben aber probiers mal.

----------


## Unregistriert

Du solltest lieber schauen wo du hingreifst anstatt den Kopf nach hinten zu drehen das ist bei der Airjibe berhaupt ned notwendig (ich wei nicht wer dieses Gercht in die Welt gesetzt hat) Blick auf Nose bzw. Mast (die sollten eh in einer Linie liegen) selbst wenn du nicht genug Vorlage haben solltest (das verkrzt nur die gleitphase u. lnge und selbst wenn das Heck schon untergeht) kannst du immer noch dichtholen und anfahren. Wichtig ist nur dass du nach der Drehung entweder den Mast oder die andere Seite des Booms erwischt (ist die halbe Miete) und wenn dann dein Krper noch halbwegs aufrecht (leichte Vorlage) zurckslidet, leicht die Zehen belasten, dichtholen und switch anfahren und erst wenn das Board wieder stabile Fahrt aufnimmt umsteigen. Was den Move noch stark erleichter sind perfekt eingestellte Fussschlaufen. Du musst hingen ganz in den Schlaufen stehen so kannst du nmlich die rckwrtsgleitfahrt besser steuern, sobald der Fu nicht weit genug drinnen steht neigt man dazu die Luvkante zu belasten (ist mir eine Zeit lang passiert) und das kostet unntig Zeit und gestandene moves.
Wenns beim Umgreifen probleme gibt: Ich hab versucht zu "Klatschen". Nach Sprung versuchen das Segel vorbeizuziehen wie wennst einen Spock probieren wrdest und dann mit der Segelhand zur anderen Hand greifen (du kannst dann zwischen Boom und Mast whlen) ich hoff das kam halbwegs verstndlich rber

----------


## Unregistriert

danke

ich habs gestern nachmal probiert (1mal da bodensee und sommer !! ;-))
und mein hauptproblem war dass ich mit dem hinteren fuss nicht richtig das board angekantet hab und somit aus den schlaufen gefallen bin.

jetzt hab ich das erstmal weng raus und muss nur noch ben... 

thx
gru oli

--
www.infinite-escape.de.vu

----------


## Unregistriert

hey war gestern wind am bodensee??
 hab ich's widermal verpasst!
wo wohnst du denn am see?
greetz
gise

----------


## Unregistriert

Du brauchst nur voll in der Schlaufe stehen, das Board flach (waagrecht) kicken dann ziehst mit dem vorderen Fu und gleich hinten nach (Fuballen sollte hinten schon weit aus der Schlaufe rausschauen, ber Lngsachse sein) wenn dann die Schlaufen nicht zu weit oder breit eingestellt sind kannst das Board ganz easy mit dem Fuballen aufkanten und nachziehen sofern die Finne gscheit aus dem Wasser ist.

----------

